# Single Fin Clone Feedback



## Bruer (27/5/19)

Hey All,

Most of the boys are pretty keen on Gage Roads' Single Fin. It's a Summer Ale with Galaxy and Enigma hop (or so sayeth their website). I've knocked up a recipe which i think fits the bill. I was considering using Magnum as the bittering addition as I'm not sure how enigma will fare, but have enigma there as there isn't any mention of any other hop varieties on the GR website.

Any feed back would be great.

Title: Single Fin Clone

Brew Method: All Grain
Style Name: Blonde Ale
Boil Time: 60 min
Batch Size: 23 liters (ending kettle volume)
Boil Size: 28 liters
Boil Gravity: 1.038
Efficiency: 70% (ending kettle)


STATS:
Original Gravity: 1.046
Final Gravity: 1.011
ABV (standard): 4.58%
IBU (tinseth): 25.38
SRM (morey): 5.36
Mash pH: 5.4

FERMENTABLES:
3.5 kg - Pale Ale (72.2%)
750 g - Munich Light (15.5%)
500 g - Wheat (10.3%)
100 g - Carapils (2.1%)

HOPS:
8 g - enigma, Type: Pellet, AA: 16.5, Use: Boil for 60 min, IBU: 16.29
12 g - enigma, Type: Pellet, AA: 16.5, Use: Aroma for 5 min, IBU: 4.87
12 g - Galaxy, Type: Pellet, AA: 14.25, Use: Aroma for 5 min, IBU: 4.21
50 g - Enigma, Type: Pellet, AA: 16.5, Use: Dry Hop for 3 days
50 g - Galaxy, Type: Pellet, AA: 14.25, Use: Dry Hop for 3 days

MASH GUIDELINES:
1) Infusion, Temp: 66.5 C, Time: 60 min, Amount: 14.5 L, Sacch Rest
2) Batch Sparge, Temp: 75 C, Time: 30 min, Amount: 18.8 L
Starting Mash Thickness: 3 L/kg

OTHER INGREDIENTS:
1 each - Whirfloc, Time: 10 min, Type: Fining, Use: Boil
3 g - Calcium Chloride, Time: 60 min, Type: Water Agt, Use: Mash
2 g - Epsom Salt, Time: 60 min, Type: Water Agt, Use: Mash
7.5 g - Gypsum, Time: 60 min, Type: Water Agt, Use: Mash
0.29 ml - Lactic acid, Time: 60 min, Type: Water Agt, Use: Mash

YEAST:
- American Ale Yeast US-05
Starter: No
Form: Dry
Attenuation (avg): 65%
Flocculation: Low
Optimum Temp: -7.78 - -3.89 C
Pitch Rate: 0.35 (M cells / ml / deg P)

TARGET WATER PROFILE:
Profile Name: Light coloured and hoppy
Ca2: 75
Mg2: 5
Na: 10
Cl: 50
SO4: 150
HCO3: 0
Water Notes: Using RO


----------



## Bloodspuds23 (17/11/19)

Bruer said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Most of the boys are pretty keen on Gage Roads' Single Fin. It's a Summer Ale with Galaxy and Enigma hop (or so sayeth their website). I've knocked up a recipe which i think fits the bill. I was considering using Magnum as the bittering addition as I'm not sure how enigma will fare, but have enigma there as there isn't any mention of any other hop varieties on the GR website.
> 
> ...


Hey mate, was thinking of having a crack at this myself..I was wondering if you think all the water additions etc are of importance ..as I have never added these to any brew previously?
Anyway I'll let ya know how I go...


----------



## Craiggutsell (2/5/20)

How did this go mate? Pretty keen to give it a crack.


----------

